# Opinions on breeders please



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have been searching and searching breeders online. Looking for german lines, health & hip certs, price, guarantees, etc. I have also emailed questions for breeders. If anyone else could take a peek at these 2 websites/breeders and let me know if you think they're worth looking at further or not please let me know. Thanks so much!

GsDaytona Puppies

The Lords Shepherds - The Lords German Shepherds


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I went through both of them. 
If it were me, I would look elsewhere. I like breeding dogs to be titled, breed surveyed and rated OR have them perform an actual job (herding, police work, military, service dog, SAR). I believe this demonstrates working ability and breed worthiness. Not the best system, but something I like to go by. I might look at a breeding where the female is untitled, but I have to see her work/show and know that she will be eventually titled. 

But what are YOU looking for in a GSD? What qualities and traits are important to you? What do you plan on doing with your GSD?


----------



## Manny (Feb 6, 2012)

Just my opinion and not the best way of deciding on a breeder but these are my thoughts after just reading through their websites. 

The first one, way too many spelling and gramatical errors for my liking. Sorry but if you can't make a decent website, I question your ability to breed dogs.

The second one, if I wanted to be preached to, I know where my church is. I dont need a breeder to do it. I also question them breeding more than one breed of dog. Not saying it cant be done, I would just question it.

Good luck in your search. If your really serious about one of those, go visit them and then form an opinion. Its extremely difficult to form a valid opinion from just reading a website. Mark


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Sending you a PM!


----------



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

we are looking for a pet/companion, german lines. I haven't had much luck finding a decent breeder in FL and I have been trying to research what to look for and what to avoid. I appreciate all comments and any further advice!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Andrew's in Florida and breeds WGSL.

von Jagenstadt German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

I sent Andrew a message last night with some questions and just waiting to hear back from him


----------

